# Lucky Bob's Slot Cars



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Dunno if any of you have had dealings with Lucky Bob's but I just got my first order and was pretty impressed. I ordered a SG+ Castrol Jag and a loose MB C-9 and they arrived just 5 days later from Wisconsin to Cali. The Jag was loose but flawless, the MB looked new as well. He's one of the few I've found that sells the loose bodies I needed to get this LMP series going. Just placed a second order for cars, bodies and tires...

Highly recommended. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I can second that one Pete. Bob is one of the truly good guys in the hobby. His shop is top notch, stuffed with parts for racers and collectors alike, filled with great tracks in all scales, and ultra clean. Plus, as you noted he's no slouch when it comes to servicing the needs of his remote customers.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

website please? I've never heard of this guy but if you guys are endorsing him I'm definitely open to checkin' him out.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Xence said:


> website please? I've never heard of this guy but if you guys are endorsing him I'm definitely open to checkin' him out.


http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Lucky Bob's is the best!! They are also hosting the HOPRA Nationals in June. This is the real Nats. The highest quality racers in the world will be there. Challenge to all the T-jet specialists. Show up and see if you can be this years national t-jet champ. Funny how this class is usually won by magnet car racers who hardly ever run t-jets. Also Tomy and LifeLike will be sponsoring support races. If you like these cars be there to see if you can be the first to hoist the Walthers Cup. All other usual classes will be run. Remember: You're Not a True National Champion In HO Unless you've won a HOPRA National Class. All are welcome---- If you don't have cars for certain classes, many in Hopra will be willing to help out with loaners.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your endorsement of LB's. I've got my eye on a couple things he has for sale but haven't bought anything quite yet.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I live 30 minutes from Lucky Bob's and agree with everything said here so far. Bob and his wife are great to deal with, has great knowlege of all things slot car, and has just about everything in his shop. Right now he has 4 great H.O. tracks up as well as a 155' Hillclimb 1/24 track, plus a dragstrip and a 1/32 track in the shops basement. If you do not see it on his website call and ask, he may have it...

He has the Dash bodies too, though they seem to sell out quickly as he has many racers around. 
If you are ever in Milwaukee you should stop in... easy to find and easy to get to.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

*Rose City Motorplex orders all our parts-*

from Lucky Bob's. Class guy, great selection and awesome service. No need to go anywhere else.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I order ALL my slot stuff from Lucky Bob!!!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

He is my main source for slim-lines and he has some great HO Express decals. Dito on the great shipping and customer service.

Roger Corrie


----------

